

Google announces Android Studio: built off of IntelliJ IDEA - shawndumas
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/05/15/google-announces-android-studio-an-ide-built-just-for-android-developers/

======
fomojola
Curious: what happens to the Eclipse interface and ADT? Do those go off into
the sunset or is Google planning to maintain 2 independent development
toolkits?

------
madmax108
Finally.... IntelliJ FTW! :)

Best decision ever IMHO

